# How to Build your own Yurt



## landpirate (Jun 1, 2014)

landpirate submitted a new file to the downloads area:

How to Build your own Yurt - a complete guide to making a Mongolian Ger



> Step by Step information about how to build your very own Yurt.



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## Xan (Nov 10, 2014)

very nice post thanks.


----------

